# gun smith



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

I inherited my grandpa's rifle today, he passed away about 8 years ago, so I don't have any information about the gun. I was wondering if any of you knew somebody the could tell me what kind of gun it is and what caliber it is


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Are there any markings on the action or the barrel?


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

There is some chinese or japanese on it.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

PICS?


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

I'll try and put some on after school


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

type 99 ariska 7.7jap ? or a 6.5Jap. fun shooter when you can find the ammo and you are willing to pay the price.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

How can I find out which caliber it is?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

adamb said:


> How can I find out which caliber it is?


a PICTURE would really help.

I would suspect a 6.5 Jap over anything else just because that seems to be more common place than any others that I personally have seen (not to say I'm right though)

But, you are welcome to PM me if you are in the SL area and I can help you with info to contact my gunsmith


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

just take it to the next gun show...there are some true experts there that can help...for starts, right near the front door is a large display of guns...ask for Vic...he the man!


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

When and where is the next gun show? I can't uplaod photos on my phone and that is the only way I have access to this site right now


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

If you can't post pictures, then maybe you could tell us more about the rifle. Any numbers you can find on it, approximately how old it is (if you can find out where your grandfather got it), and the type of action (semi, bolt, etc), the caliber (it should be stamped on the side).

You could also look around on the internet and see if you can find any pictures of similar rifles by typing in "Japanese rifle bolt" or "Japanese rifle automatic" and see if you can find any pictures that look similar to the one you have.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

It is bolt action, all it has stamped on it is a few jap symbols, the numbers 74518 and that's about it.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Check this out... it may be in here

http://www.oldrifles.com/japanese.htm


----------

